# First time ever smoking anything 3lb brisket



## mechpatt (Jul 5, 2016)

So yesterday on the fourth I smoked my first piece of meat ever. I chose a small 3.2lb brisket that I picked up at Walmart for $19

The day before I seasoned and wrapped the brisket and left it in the fridge. It was ther for about 24hrs.












20160704_120336.jpg



__ mechpatt
__ Jul 5, 2016





I fired the smoker up with some hickory and got it sitting at a steady 220-230. I did really well regulating the temp for the first 3.5-4 hours, but then I had a couple temp spikes up to about 300...












20160704_124724.jpg



__ mechpatt
__ Jul 5, 2016





Right after I put it on

I brushed the brisket every 15-20 minutes with a grilling sauce I've been making since I was 17. Once the temp of the brisket reached 145° I brushed it one more time then wrapped it with foil.












FB_IMG_1467666476844.jpg



__ mechpatt
__ Jul 5, 2016





I let smoke like this until the temp reached 175° then I unwrapped it and let it smoke for about another hour brushing it twice more before pulling it off to rest for 15 minutes












FB_IMG_1467672258893.jpg



__ mechpatt
__ Jul 5, 2016





And the cut...












FB_IMG_1467673260642.jpg



__ mechpatt
__ Jul 5, 2016





Overall I'd say it didn't turn out bad for my first time smoking something. It did get a little on the dry side,but the flavor was on point!


----------



## tropics (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks pretty good,why did you unwrap,what was the finished temp?

Richie


----------



## mechpatt (Jul 5, 2016)

Unwrapped to let the bark harden back up. Finished temp was about 180°


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2016)

180 is a little low for brisket, I usually go to 195.

Also if I choose to wrap it I keep it wrapped until it's done.

Yours sure looks good though!

Al


----------

